# how would i make an eye shadow less chalky ?



## urbanD0LL (Feb 8, 2009)

i bought forgery from mac and the texture is so weird ... it's like a grainy powdery chalky type of texture , but i like the color . the only "white" i can pull off , when i rub it on my hand it comes off fine but when i put it on my eye it's not cute at all .


----------



## Phannimal (Feb 8, 2009)

You can try spray MAC's fix+ on your brush before dipping it into the shadow. That way, it'll adhere a little better to your brush and therefore your eyelid. If you don't already have fix+, I suggest that you try it out because it's awesome as a finishing spray/ makeup setting mist as well as a mixing medium for pigments.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 8, 2009)

oohh when you say finishing + fix spray , does that mean no more foundation not going on my clothes ?!


----------



## Phannimal (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL. Depends on what you use. Since I'm using MSF natural in Med. Dark, I have no fall out after spraying fix+ to set it. For liquid, I'm not quite sure. It keeps the makeup in tact and helps it stick on your face and not so much on your clothes. LOL.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 9, 2009)

you can also try using visine on your brush before you dip it into the eyeshadow. it will make the color a little wet and it will stay on your skin nicer and adhere longer.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 10, 2009)

I suggest putting liquids onto the brush after you put it into the e/s so you don't mess up the surface of the e/s!


----------

